# Sun n' Fun Dogs



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Third try!!!.

Go to You tube,and type in...
popup?v=pkPNa4DBFHI

Click on Hungarian/Dog Beach party/ picture of a dog shaking itself,and enjoy. If its not dogs on a beach enjoying themselves,ooooooppppsss.
Gearjammer


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I now have a big stupid grin on my face!  

Lovely!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

very good, here it is just click below to save typing it in


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Great - dogs livin in the moment!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Sprinta.
Thanks for the link,as you can see,it was my third try,the first two goes had to be deleted,as there were naughty people cavorting about and i did not want to be drummed out of the brownies lol!. This came from a dog rescue lady in Spain,i thought it worth sharing,stay well,stay lucky.
Jented.


----------

